# Motorhome Seat Covers! - Look No Further



## Talbot

I've been looking on and off for a set of seat covers for my Ducato for over a year now. I've looked at MH shows, dealers, supermarkets, Halfords and also many places last year while touring France and I've never found anything suitable. I didn't want plastic for obvious reasons and the fabric ones I've looked at were poorly made and looked like they would tear easily. Low and behold right on my doorstep (Stockport) is an internet based company manufacturing Motorhome seat covers for around £60 a pair. You can even go to his premises and choose your own fabric and they will custom make them. To cut a long story short, I selected a custom made pair so that I could colour match the fabric to my seating, cost me £59 and they even fitted them for me. Talk about fit like a glove; and what's more they even made reinforced slits for the chair arms and a slit in the back so you can still access the pocket behind the seat. I don't normally recommend companies or products but in my opinion, these are the Rolls Royce seat covers and priced for a mini. They do seat covers for most Motorhome manufacturers, Hymer, Peugeot, Fiat, VW etc. If anyone is interested here is their website, they are really helpful and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend their products and services.

The Home Of Motor Home Seat Covers


----------



## grumpyengraver

Talbot said:


> I've been looking on and off for a set of seat covers for my Ducato for over a year now. I've looked at MH shows, dealers, supermarkets, Halfords and also many places last year while touring France and I've never found anything suitable. I didn't want plastic for obvious reasons and the fabric ones I've looked at were poorly made and looked like they would tear easily. Low and behold right on my doorstep (Stockport) is an internet based company manufacturing Motorhome seat covers for around £60 a pair. You can even go to his premises and choose your own fabric and they will custom make them. To cut a long story short, I selected a custom made pair so that I could colour match the fabric to my seating, cost me £59 and they even fitted them for me. Talk about fit like a glove; and what's more they even made reinforced slits for the chair arms and a slit in the back so you can still access the pocket behind the seat. I don't normally recommend companies or products but in my opinion, these are the Rolls Royce seat covers and priced for a mini. They do seat covers for most Motorhome manufacturers, Hymer, Peugeot, Fiat, VW etc. If anyone is interested here is their website, they are really helpful and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend their products and services.
> 
> The Home Of Motor Home Seat Covers



Hi, can you let us know the web addressplease, sounds good.

grumpyengaver


----------



## suej

Grumpyengaver just click on the link at the bottom of Talbot's post and it will/should take you to the site.

Sue


----------



## Talbot

*Contact Deatails for Seat Covers*

Angelaa, sorry for late response. The contact details for Motorhome Seat Covers is still valid if you click on the link at the foot of my original post. However for convenience here are their contact details again. It's been about a year since we bought our Ducato seat covers and they're just as good as the day we purchased them.

Motorhome Seat Covers
Unit 4
Brighton Road Industrial Estate
Brighton Road
Stockport
SK4 2BE

Tel: 0161 442 2121
Web address: motorhomeseatcovers.co.uk


----------



## MancK9

Thanks!  I am only down the road and I also need a set of covers... will contact them tomorrow!


----------



## Deleted member 919

I dropped my interior cushions for them to make loose covers for on tues (also ordered a couple for drivers and passenger seat).Due to pick up on saturday so will keep you updated and supply some pics but as stated very helpful people and good quality material,


----------



## David & Ann

I noticed from there selection there are no covers for the armrests. Will they be able to make then too? I expect the extra price for the arm covers will be added onto the seat covers.


----------



## Shockingdog

Talbot said:


> I've been looking on and off for a set of seat covers for my Ducato for over a year now. I've looked at MH shows, dealers, supermarkets, Halfords and also many places last year while touring France and I've never found anything suitable. I didn't want plastic for obvious reasons and the fabric ones I've looked at were poorly made and looked like they would tear easily. Low and behold right on my doorstep (Stockport) is an internet based company manufacturing Motorhome seat covers for around £60 a pair. You can even go to his premises and choose your own fabric and they will custom make them. To cut a long story short, I selected a custom made pair so that I could colour match the fabric to my seating, cost me £59 and they even fitted them for me. Talk about fit like a glove; and what's more they even made reinforced slits for the chair arms and a slit in the back so you can still access the pocket behind the seat. I don't normally recommend companies or products but in my opinion, these are the Rolls Royce seat covers and priced for a mini. They do seat covers for most Motorhome manufacturers, Hymer, Peugeot, Fiat, VW etc. If anyone is interested here is their website, they are really helpful and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend their products and services.
> 
> The Home Of Motor Home Seat Covers



I can confirm that this company offer a 5***** service. Cannot recommend them to highly. Great range of covers and very Helpfull staff. Just ask for Dean this guy really knows about customer service.Nothing is to much trouble.they will modify any cover you want to fit your camper whilst you wait.Did post a recommendation for them on another link so time ago.


----------



## oldish hippy

wonder if they would do a small discount for member here anything is better than nothing


----------



## Deleted member 12051

Old hippyish brilliant idea to propose discounts for us all. Im sure we could make his business thrive  My internal cushions are looking tired and if and when we are in the area we could have new ones made. If anyone knows of a similar maker near Fife Scotland I would be grateful for info. Patricia


----------



## Deleted member 919

Picked up the covers yesterday and am delighted with the result.As for a discount did speak to Dee the owner and as every job is individual he is open to negotiation but can assure you the price is very competative and the service is next to none. heres a couple of pics and a link to a few more
Before





After








the album
tribby covers 2012 pictures by rebbyvid - Photobucket


----------



## Talbot

Wow, those seats look amazing. I didn't even know they would do a full refurb. I thought they only did front seat covers. Absolutely brilliant and I'm pleased you found their service and experience as good as I did.


----------



## Deleted member 919

Talbot said:


> Wow, those seats look amazing. I didn't even know they would do a full refurb. I thought they only did front seat covers. Absolutely brilliant and I'm pleased you found their service and experience as good as I did.


does the lot carpets steering wheel covers ,yes was very impressed


----------



## Techno100

Looks great Rob


----------



## Toffeecat

*Motorhome seat covers*

Hi I have been looking around for quite a while for seat/interior covers and after clicking on your link I have also found another site if anyone would like to check it out now I'm confused which colour to pick :raofl:

The Caravan & Boat seat cover centre or look it up on face book. 

Denise/ Mick.


----------



## oldish hippy

Visiting our Bristol based Caravan & Boat Furnishings & Upholstery Factory Showroom  crumbs driven past it loads of time when going to see mr b


----------



## trevskoda

Asda do water proof black covers with arm cut outs for £7 each,do the job rightly.


----------



## Strollerbird

I have been trying to contact them for weeks. I leave messages but no-one gets back to me. 

If this is their customer service I would be very worried about placing an order with them


----------



## izwozral

My late mother in law used to work for this company but then they were just doing upholstery and curtains for caravans. When the son took over the business it coincided with the upturn of sales of MH's so he expanded the products and has never looked back. Quality workmanship.


----------



## Tezza33

trevskoda said:


> Asda do water proof black covers with arm cut outs for £7 each,do the job rightly.


Next you will be saying Linux is better than Windows:dog:


----------



## Herbenny

Bought some seat covers from this company ... I only ordered on Monday and they arrived today.
They will look great once on and they are quoting me for front dinette seat in the same colour. They are really good quality and well made.
Now for the new flooring and we are good to go 

Will post photos when done


----------



## trevskoda

Tezza33 said:


> Next you will be saying Linux is better than Windows:dog:



It is


----------



## witzend

This may interest someone I was looking for a front set of faux fur seat covers for my x250 on ebay they where £55 without seeing them I couldn't make up my mind but for my car a fiesta they where  £35 so thought that wasn't so much to spend if they wern't up to much and needed a set for the car as well. When they arrived next day we where pleased with them fitted one to the car and tried the other on the van and it was a perfect fit as I'd don't have the armrests in use.   So if you need them buy Fiesta covers and save your self £20

Ducato Covers 

Fiesta


----------

